# potentially relocating to NH- help!?



## Kiracodes (Jan 6, 2013)

There is a chance I may need to relocate to So. New Hampshire sometime this spring or summer. Really anytime my home sells here in the midwest. I have kept my eyes on careerbuilder.com for positions but it seems everything out that way is either WAY above my education background (they want a RHIT, I have a plain old bachelors).. They want a CCS, I have a CPC, CEDC with a CPC-H in the works).. I am currently working a F/T in office job as an Emergency Room Physician Coder and a P/T Remote outpatient ER Facility side job as well. obviously one of these can travel with me, but the better paying one with benefits can't. If anyone who lives over that way happens to see this, are jobs just hard to come by at the moment? or are they all being outsourced? what is the best way to go about this... have never moved half way across the country before...

thanks!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 7, 2013)

Actually, there's a fair amount of work available for experienced, certified coders.  I'm in the seacoast NH (Dover) and can point you in the direction of some facilities in the area that might be looking for coders. 

Where are you going to be living?


----------



## Kiracodes (Jan 7, 2013)

More than likely the Nashua area?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 7, 2013)

That's an excellent area.  You have access to both NH and northern Massachusetts facilities. It's not even a bad commute to Boston. 

I'd Google "Hospitals near Nashua, NH", and you'll be able to start there to apply online.  Also, get involved in the Salem, NH chapter of the AAPC.  I'm in the Seacoast-Dover Chapter, which is about an hour from Nashua, but depending on where you live, you're welcome to join our chapter as well.  

Welcome to NH, where we have four seasons:  almost winter, winter, still winter and road construction!!

Just kidding.  This is a beautiful area.  Good luck.


----------



## Kiracodes (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks! I am familiar with the area but not quite comfortable yet with specific towns/cities. I do know where Seabrook is actually as we were just in that area this summer for vacation. The entire state is very beautiful but very different than what I am used to here in Indiana. It isn't for certain if this move will happen but I want to definitely know my options once the time comes to make a decision. 

Thank you so much for your advice and help!


----------

